# Adventure, Adventure! NC - feedback on our new cd?



## adventureadventure (Jul 6, 2010)

Adventure, Adventure on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

 

we wanna play with bands like us. are there any in your area?
feel free to leave feed back on what you think. we recorded all this diy and i just wanna know how we did from other sources.

thanks!:mummy:


----------



## MiztressWinter (Oct 8, 2010)

Great stuff Anthony! I don't know of any bands in this area, seeing as how I'm new to Jacksonville, but I'm def looking forward to seeing you guys play. If anyone is in Jacksonville on the 28th these guys are gonna play at The Underbelly in 5 points. See ya there! 

Winter


----------

